# The ASTER GWR KING Class locomotive



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a run this afternoon with my ASTER Live steam 4-6-0 4-cylinder KING class locomotive with a goods train:




Regards
Fred


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A KING on a Goods Train? Sacrilege. And no brake van either!!


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Another one to upset you 😉 :




Regards
Fred


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

Brake van or no brake van it's good to see working engines from your collection Fred. The Aster King is an impressive model.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete Thornton said:


> A KING on a Goods Train? Sacrilege. And no brake van either!!


We can't have sacrilege on this forum  . Here's an image to calm everything down....


----------

